# Popstars - Just 4 Girls ; Diyanna



## mistermio (29 Okt. 2008)

Hat vllt. jmd. die oben ohne Fotos von Diyanna, aus der aktuellen Popstars Staffel ?!?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zebra (29 Okt. 2008)

was soll da zu sehen sein,an ihr ist doch nichts dran ist doch bloß haut und knochen. auf *Link entfernt* sind aber fotos von ihr.


----------



## hupenfreak (11 Dez. 2008)

*Link entfernt*


----------



## KitKat_50 (3 Jan. 2009)

wirklich extrem dünn, aber trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------

